# mysql 5.5 install problem



## smashkode (Sep 12, 2011)

I am having problems installing Maia (security/maia), the problem comes when it attempts to install MySQL 5.5 client (databases/mysql55-client).


```
[...]
===> Verifying install for mysqlclient.18 in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client
===> Returning to build of maia-1.0.3.r1575_1
Error:  shared library "mysqlclient.18" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/maia.
*** Error code 1
```

MySQL 5.5 client is already installed, and I have verified that /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18 exists, also from reading other posts, I symlinked this file to /usr/local/lib as well but still no go.  Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robertclemens (Nov 1, 2011)

Same issue here:

```
[root@postfix /usr/ports/security/maia]# make install
===>   maia-1.0.3.r1575_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.18 - not found
===>    Verifying install for mysqlclient.18 in /usr/ports/databases/mysql55-client
===>   Returning to build of maia-1.0.3.r1575_1
Error: shared library "mysqlclient.18" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/maia.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/maia.
[root@postfix /usr/ports/security/maia]#
```

I have the mysqlclient.18 library and it is in a searchable library path.

```
[root@postfix /usr/ports/security/maia]# ldconfig -r |grep mysql
        search directories: /lib:/usr/lib:/usr/lib/compat:/usr/local/lib:/usr/local/lib/compat/pkg:/usr/local/lib/dovecot:/usr/local/lib/dovecot/imap:
/usr/local/lib/dovecot/lda:/usr/local/lib/dovecot/pop3:/usr/local/lib/mysql:/usr/local/lib/pth
        267:-lmysqlclient.18 => /usr/local/lib/libmysqlclient.so.18
        312:-lmysqlclient.18 => /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient.so.18
        313:-lmysqlclient_r.18 => /usr/local/lib/mysql/libmysqlclient_r.so.18
[root@postfix /usr/ports/security/maia]#
```

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SNK (Nov 1, 2011)

Can you *grep* through the source to see where it wants mysqlclient.18 to be?


----------



## robertclemens (Nov 2, 2011)

I thought the issue could have resulted from an upgrade of MySQL 5.0.29 (databases/mysql50-client) to MySQL 5.5 (databases/mysql55-client) but I removed 5.5 and installed 5.0.29 again. I still received a mysqlclient error -- this time mysqlclient.15 instead of mysqlclient.18.


```
maia-1.0.3.r1575_1 depends on shared library: mysqlclient.15 - not found
```

I did *grep* the maia work folder and found no direct mysqlclient reference.

About the only thing I could think of was the ports Mk file for database references.
/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.database.mk on line 168:

```
LIB_DEPENDS+=   mysqlclient.${MYSQL${MYSQL_VER}_LIBVER}:${PORTSDIR}/${_MYSQL_CLIENT}
```

Maybe I'm missing something else?


----------



## smashkode (Nov 18, 2011)

It looks as though the issue has been resolved in ports, security/maia is now installing properly on my box.


----------

